# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball & Hummingbird!



## e-spice (Aug 31, 2012)

A very vigorous clone of the great hybrid Fox Valley Fireball. And a little female ruby throat hummingbird trying to pollinate it! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 31, 2012)

That is a great shot. Send it to national geographic. I think you could safely say this is the first picture of a phrag being visited by a hummingbird. At least that I have seen. I could see why they are attracted to it. Every time I see this hybrid I go in for a closer look. Very nice plant by the way. I can't get enough of this cross.


----------



## John Boy (Aug 31, 2012)

is that real???


----------



## e-spice (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> That is a great shot. Send it to national geographic. I think you could safely say this is the first picture of a phrag being visited by a hummingbird. At least that I have seen. I could see why they are attracted to it. Every time I see this hybrid I go in for a closer look. Very nice plant by the way. I can't get enough of this cross.



Well thank you.



John Boy said:


> is that real???



Yes, it is 100% real.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a wonderful photo! I agree with Cheyenne - send it to National Geographic. With all the hummingbirds in Ecuador, it makes you wonder whether besseae may be hummingbird pollinated as well.


----------



## Justin (Aug 31, 2012)

well that is new!


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 31, 2012)

W
O
W
!


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 31, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> That's a wonderful photo! I agree with Cheyenne - send it to National Geographic. With all the hummingbirds in Ecuador, it makes you wonder whether besseae may be hummingbird pollinated as well.



Are you sure you made this cross? oke:


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 31, 2012)

that is great


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2012)

That's crazy! Yay besseae hybids!


----------



## Clark (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a great shot!

I have yet to get a hummer here.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 31, 2012)

I was definitely the hummingbird, Bill.


----------



## Hera (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 31, 2012)

Love it!!!!! What a neat picture!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2012)

Great blooms, and great pic :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretty good shot. Was it taken by a cell phone or did you happen to have your camera on hand?


----------



## emydura (Sep 1, 2012)

Great shot. Well done in capturing it.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 1, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Pretty good shot. Was it taken by a cell phone or did you happen to have your camera on hand?



Surprised you had to ask that - it was taken with a Nikon D5100 with a 50mm lens.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 1, 2012)

Every time I see something cool to photograph outside, I have to dash upstairs to pick up my camera and, by then, whatever was cool to photograph is not there anymore. There are some very good cameras these days on high end cell phones and people are more likely to have them nearby. Of course, I could keep my camera downstairs but I take most of my pictures upstairs anyway. (That's where my plants and studio are)


----------



## Dido (Sep 1, 2012)

really cool


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh come on! How much did you pay that hummingbird to be in the shot?!
That is incredible!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 2, 2012)

That's something you don't see every day!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2012)

Incredible photo!

Makes me want to put my Phrags outside and watch to see if hummingbirds will approach them!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2012)

Cool! What an amazing shot! :clap:

Gorgeous phrag.


----------

